# Paula in Pink professional pics



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:huh: :blink: :blush: Professional pictures... This only the second time I have had this done for one of my dogs. Two days before the photo shoot, Miss Paula ended up with pen ink on her face.. but the photographer was able to take the blue hue out.. Ch. Showtime Paula in Pink Spunsilk, sire is Ch. Spunsilk He's Simply Irresistible and dam is Ch. Naysmith Electrique Mystic's Solo. Breeder Helen Petke of Showtime Maltese, I am very blessed Helen allowed me to have Miss Paula. My siggy picture is of her as a puppy having fun..:happy: looking "messy"


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Beautiful :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She is so lovely! And I think the pictures turned out gorgeous. :wub2:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am breathless. Now I have to call 911...my heart stopped.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful girl!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Breathtaking!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Stunning!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Jeanne - stunning and breathtaking What a beauty she is and the photos show her off so well. Love the one on the piano. :wub::wub:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

WOW Jeanne!! Absolutely stunning pics!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

stunning pictures of a stunning malt :wub: I especially love that third picture where part of the piano is shown too. What a clever idea


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Jeanne -- no wonder you were upset when you couldn't post the pictures this morning. These are certainly well worth seeing.

Paula looks gorgeous in each one of the pictures. You already know that she's one of my favorite showgirls. 

I think I like her expression best in the 2nd picture, but I love the idea of using the piano. What a wonderful photo shoot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Jeanne, what elegant pictures of a lovely malt! :wub: I like the first one best--up close & personal. The piano was also perfect to show off her long, beautiful coat. :thumbsup:
You have done a great job w/her. Kudos to you! :Girl power: I know it is a lot of work, but the result says it all.:wub2:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Just WOW! Jeanne. She is a stunner. :new_shocked:

Glad to see you have managed to sort out your posting problems


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

She's absolutely stunning and has a great pigment!

Thanks so much for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing shots!
The piano shot is jaw dropping. I love the high contrast of that one.
It really makes her incredible coat length stand out.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhhh....pretty, pretty girl ~ ♥ ~ !


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I love the poses, the photos are beautiful!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

She is gorgeous, Jeanne!:wub: I just love the pic of her on the piano-so regal and "grand". :HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

WOW WOW WOWWWWWWWWWWWW :wub::wub::wub::wub::wub: BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Jeanne! The photos came out beautifully! I like the black and white.

Paula in Pink looks very regal :wub:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Jeanne, I'll never forget the first time you posted pictures of Paula in Pink, I was amazed at her beauty. She looks absoultely stunning in the photos.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

mary-anderson said:


> Jeanne, I'll never forget the first time you posted pictures of Paula in Pink, I was amazed at her beauty. She looks absoultely stunning in the photos.


 Thank all of you for all your compliments of my precious Paula.. (hopefully not sounding like a bragger :blush, she really is the "Movie Star Looking" Maltese in my home and yet she just thinks she is a dog, gets dirty in my flower garden, and trys to chase the squirrels and birds.. someday I hope to have some precious beauties out of her. 



CloudClan said:


> She is so lovely! And I think the pictures turned out gorgeous. :wub2:


 Carina Thank you, we show people can be so "picky" sometimes on how a Maltese looks, that I wished for little changes in some of the poses.. The photographer took MANY shots and in many there was just one thing or another that slightly disappointed.. I have been labeled a "Frustrated Perfectionist" :blink:..by a co worker who labeled herself a perfectionist.



Sylie said:


> I am breathless. Now I have to call 911...my heart stopped.


 Sylvia You made me have my SM giggle for the day! Thank you.



Snowbody said:


> Jeanne - stunning and breathtaking What a beauty she is and the photos show her off so well. Love the one on the piano. :wub::wub:


 Susan and others who liked the piano pose.... Yes I loved the piano and wished I had put a pink rose on it... the silly perfectionist part of me wanted her face that I love to "stand out" on that piano pose.. SO Silly of me!! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Jeanne -- no wonder you were upset when you couldn't post the pictures this morning. These are certainly well worth seeing.
> 
> Paula looks gorgeous in each one of the pictures. You already know that she's one of my favorite showgirls.
> 
> I think I like her expression best in the 2nd picture, but I love the idea of using the piano. What a wonderful photo shoot.


 Lynn I agree the second picture overall is my favorite.... Thank you! I hope to have some show girl offspring of Miss Paula someday! And these pictures are low resolution which I was able to upload... not able to upload high resolution ones which was frustrating. Still need to solve it with the other pictures I have of my sister's quilts... I will get it done!



edelweiss said:


> Jeanne, what elegant pictures of a lovely malt! :wub: I like the first one best--up close & personal. The piano was also perfect to show off her long, beautiful coat. :thumbsup:
> You have done a great job w/her. Kudos to you! :Girl power: I know it is a lot of work, but the result says it all.:wub2:


 Sandi Thank you ... Showing Maltese is for those who are willing to be DEDICATED to coat care!! Many a show Maltese has been cut down because the owner or handler didn't do the work...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Outstanding pictures........such a regal pose!!!!!:wub:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable .


----------

